

Screw the super angels, we need a super user collusion table at Bin-38 - edanm
http://scobleizer.com/2010/10/12/screw-the-super-angels-we-need-a-super-user-collusion-table-at-bin-38/

======
edanm
Summary - Robert Scoble writes to the "super users", i.e. the users who use
the most mobile apps. He says the super users should be helping to drive the
market towards better applications. As opposed to the "super angels", who are
driving the market towards only caring about getting funded.

I'm pretty sure HN users are a large part of the "super users" Scoble is
talking about. I know I personally use a lot of applications and sign up to
anything that looks even slightly interesting (but on the web only, sadly
don't have a decent mobile.)

